# 2006 National rod building show



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Anyone going to the show in Charlotte this year. I am probably going to go, it sounds like a pretty sweet deal. Anyway if anyone has been and can tell me what to expect or what to be sure to not miss I would appreciate it. 
Thanks,

John


----------



## Rod Builder (Oct 12, 2005)

The place to be for rod builder’s great bunch of people they’ll gladly share there years of rod building knowledge and will answer any questions you may have. You can also get some sweet deals on blanks etc.
All the seminars are pretty good; Tom Kirkman, Andy Dear and Jim Upton are a few of the best.
Enjoy, wish I could go this year.

Art


----------



## Gar (Oct 2, 2005)

I have been the last 2 years. It is in with the fly fishing show. The rod building part really grew last year and will probably be larger this year. If you need any oversize blanks you can save alot on shipping. They can't bring their entire inventory. It is a good idea to arrange beforehand with your distribuitor to bring the merchandise you want.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

So the FLy fishing show is part of the rod building show. If so that is awesome, the rod I am building next is going to be a two handed fly rod. I am thinking about waiting until after the show to really start, in case I get some good ideas while I am there.

thanks

John


----------



## rufus george (Dec 16, 2004)

Gar said:


> I have been the last 2 years. It is in with the fly fishing show. The rod building part really grew last year and will probably be larger this year. If you need any oversize blanks you can save alot on shipping. They can't bring their entire inventory. It is a good idea to arrange beforehand with your distribuitor to bring the merchandise you want.



Besides saving $$ on blanks/rod componets, are there gonna be good deals on wrappers/dryers?

I'm debating whether I should wait and buy at the show or go ahead and order equipment from Mudhole/Cabelas 

rufus


----------



## Gar (Oct 2, 2005)

I don't remember seeing any wrappers there last year but I have also slept since then and I wasn't in the market for one. Maybe Clyde or someone can jump in here and tell if they seen any. I was talking with one vendor and he said they brought what people requested. Maybe you could ask some of the dealers that are comming. Another vendor ask people to request the items they wanted to see with no obligation to buy them and he kept them "under the table". If you decided you didn't want the item(s) he put them out with the other goods. 
IMO you should be able to get a good deal on a wrapper but you may have to make a few calls and/or e-mails first.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I do know they will be giving away 1 renzetti and 1 by american tackle. They are giving it away at the reception on saturday night along with a bunch of other stuff, I am deffinatley going to make it to that.

http://home.earthlink.net/~nationalrodshow/id7.html

scroll down to see the list of items they are giving away. I couldnt even imagine winning that $800 dollar renzetti. Then I would have no excuse for the quality of my work.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Renzetti had a booth there last year and I'm sure they'll have one this year as well. I remember seeing several of the pacbay/amtak lathes around as well in more than one booth. A piece of advice, if anybody gets the pacbay type of lathe then definately get the upgraded chuck, it's well worth the money.


----------

